# Can't render 3ds max animations



## rm_08 (May 13, 2008)

Im new hello. I can't render 3ds max animations put i can render pictures. evertime i try it goes and renders one frame than another in the preview then i save it as avi and it's just one picture for less that a second.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

how many frames are you rendering? at how many frames per second? 

also when you are rendering a lot of frames, it is advised to save them as single images (e.g. jpg with no compression) and then use video post to create the movie clip.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you rendering the entire range of the animation? I'm not at home so I can't give a screen capture, but you need to make sure it's set to render the entire timeline and not just one frame from it.


----------

